# 2011 kawasaki brute force 750 problems help



## Brute forc3 nation (May 3, 2014)

Hello I have a 2011 kawasaki brute force that's giving me a problem... When I'm go up to like 10 or 15 mph it starts to cut out as if it where in limp mode but the belt light is not on I have replace ignition coil , spark plugs ,fuel pump and it still does the same please help me find out the problem


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

My AC Mud Pro did that same thing. No warning lights either. i troubleshooted and couldnt find anything wrong mechanicly, so i went the route of replacing the whole pod. I assume that fixed it, unless something just needed reseting. The bike ran for a short time until i got sick of its other problems.That bike was a totally differnt animal than the Brute. Sorry I cant help, but if you get it dialed in, post it, as I have an 11' also, so Im sure it will come in handy to know. Hopefully one of the many guru's on here will chime in soon and help. Good luck.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

May have a wiring harness problem. id start looking for bad wires.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Have you done the fuse box delete with the sealed inline fuse holders. There's a write up here on it. It may look ok but its probably corroded bad.


----------

